# New Need For Speed



## Alok (May 21, 2015)

NFS tweeted today that it will be announcing new game in the series tomorrow.

Here is the first pic they posted 

*pbs.twimg.com/media/CFdEsaNWMAABI_F.jpg

- - - Updated - - -


----------



## Reloaded (May 21, 2015)

Old wine in new bottle.


----------



## Alok (May 21, 2015)

Reloaded said:


> Old wine in new bottle.



It would be good if its really old wine there. Though last game was just empty bottle (Most Wanted)


----------



## SunE (May 22, 2015)

Holy **** dem graphics. I thought I was watching a scene from a movie then the teaser ended by saying in-game footage!


----------



## ratul (May 22, 2015)

well it's EA, i'd take everything with a grain of salt, i don't remember the last NFS i thoroughly enjoyed after NFS:MW or carbon. 
For the graphics, everything looks good when dark and wet, see how good DriveClub looks on PS4 with rain.


----------



## Hrishi (May 22, 2015)

Give me my classic NFSMW back. I love that style of gameplay so much.
 If that can be coupled with multiplayer and graphics like this..   It would be killer. 
NFSMW 2013 was pathetic in gameplay.


----------



## warfreak (May 26, 2015)

If gameplay is anything like Underground 1/2/MW/Carbon I am hyped! Not particularly fond of story in NFS games.

Criterion added some Burnout elements in gameplay which was nice in the beginning but it soon it became boring and it made the franchise depart from its roots. Hopefully they bring the old NFS back with super powerful arcade cars.


----------



## Samarth 619 (May 27, 2015)

Let's get some things clear about the series.

I love the NFS II that used to run on my Pentium II machine 15 years or so back. I loved NFS: Porshe Unleashed in about the same era.

Thereafter, I loved NFS Underground 2, it had a mild storyline and good racing action.
Then, NFS Most Wanted (2005) was amazing. It had an even better storyline, and a whole lot of racing fun. Gameplay was great in this game. 
And by this game, the world got to know the story of the iconic M3 GTR, which gunned down Porsche in the ALM Series of 2001 or so...


Then I took a break of some years and installed the NFS The Run. DRM tortured me for a day or 2, the first for a NFS series. Initially my reactions were that it looks amazing and a storyline is there too.

Some playhours later, it all faded.... Storyline a bit too predictable. 

And Gameplay? Let's see... How do you like to get crashed into another car, when you enter a decline after a climb with barely 0.01 seconds to react? And then take 5 seconds to spawn back.

Tell you what, these crashes are neither realistic (because you spawn back), nor are they satisfying to experience (time lag). And traffic comes from anywhere....

Multiplayer a bit too glitched, favouring those who have better internets and some of them cheat too.
Sometimes the whole road is blocked with traffic, specially when you're last of pack in a multiplayer game....
There are cars which you can't play with, because you may not have a friend or don't wish to play online, or don't wish to pay money for further cars... So, some kid online always wins, because he has cars you don't.

And picture this... With great difficulty, I'm running in 1st position and suddenly, traffic barges in such a way that no space is left and I crash and drop down to 6th.
Where is the Logic engine??


Makes you wonder, do these EA guys play their own games anymore?? Why do we play games? To get frustrated before and after installation, is it?


And no, I won't be getting this new NFS... Until EA reform their policies and makes it clear to us.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (May 27, 2015)

[MENTION=148944]Samarth 619[/MENTION]  - Same as you, enjoyed NFS II, Porsche, Underground I &  Most Wanted.
But then I absolutely loved Shift I & II with that helmet cam.  The feeling of speed was great in these.
Among the rest that I played, I thought were between okay (Hot Pursuit 2010) and bad (Hot Pursuit I , Most Wanted II).

I hope they have done something good with the one year break. Can't really say much just based on the teaser.


----------



## $hadow (May 27, 2015)

Good old memories rekindled


----------



## gameranand (May 28, 2015)

I don't really know how to react. It looks all the same to me, lets see how it turns out. I am neither hyped nor optimistic for this game.


----------



## gagan_kumar (May 28, 2015)

subscribed ... looking forward for it......


----------



## Cyberghost (May 28, 2015)

Need to wait for a year after the release to get a fair price for this game. F**king Origin sells at ₹3499


----------



## ZTR (May 29, 2015)

alienempire said:


> Need to wait for a year after the release to get a fair price for this game. F**king Origin sells at ₹3499


Blame EA as they think selling it at 1500₹ hurts their business as others from different country buy it using Origin India


----------



## Nerevarine (May 29, 2015)

Never liked/finished a NFS game  Fight me !


----------



## Alok (Jun 16, 2015)




----------



## gameranand (Jun 16, 2015)

Oh well another NFS announcement, what a surprise from EA.


----------



## sam_738844 (Jun 16, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> Never liked/finished a NFS game  Fight me !



Never had any good Racing games except incredibly small number of titles IN PC to begin with. Admit it, only NFS was there when PS, XBOX guys were driving thousands of cars in millions of tracks. 

Fight Started 

P.S.-- NFS Rivals was a damn good game, it had awesome visuals and Ferrari. NFS had never been a slouch in car visuals and awesome tracks.


----------



## Alok (Jun 16, 2015)

Well I liked a few games in series : most wanted (old one), hot pursuit 2 (old one , liked most) and the Run.


----------



## sam_738844 (Jun 16, 2015)

Alok said:


> Well I liked a few games in series : most wanted (old one), hot pursuit 2 (old one , liked most) and the Run.



yeah The Run was bloody good game, short story, fast paced...pulsating races. Coolest NFS I had played back then after a long time.


----------



## Alok (Jun 16, 2015)

sam_738844 said:


> yeah The Run was bloody good game, short story, fast paced...pulsating races. Coolest NFS I had played back then after a long time.



plus stunning graphics and some rally good moments like driving one way road with lots of incoming traffic. I enjoyed it. Even the new hot pursuit was good.


----------



## sam_738844 (Jun 16, 2015)

Alok said:


> plus stunning graphics and some rally good moments like driving one way road with lots of incoming traffic. I enjoyed it. Even the new hot pursuit was good.



Hot Pursuit was a good game, a good reboot of the original title, except EA paid the devs less it seemed and they took that beef out in the game by making it *INSAAAANELY FKING DIFFICULT* to beat after a descent amount of race time. I remember cursing those bronze events near the tail part of the game, it was horribly tough to even get a silver.

View on the new NFS .. dont need a rehash...bring out something new...mass expansion/overhaul of the Underground philosophy seems promising...those visuals again...are mindblowing.


----------



## Cyberghost (Jul 19, 2015)

​


----------



## Faun (Jul 19, 2015)

Looks interesting, if it's anything like Most Wanted 2005.


----------



## Cyberghost (Aug 5, 2015)

​


----------



## pra_2006 (Aug 5, 2015)

i heard that its only available online and u cant play offline is that true ??


----------



## chimera201 (Aug 5, 2015)

This trailer doesn't look good. What kind of audience are they targeting?


----------



## Cyberghost (Aug 10, 2015)

Need For Speed will require an internet connection, and here's why


----------



## v.Na5h (Aug 10, 2015)

I guess they are re considering it for single player mode


----------



## Cyberghost (Aug 10, 2015)

Need for Speed turns ‘likes’ on your snapshots to in-game currency


----------



## Cyberghost (Sep 14, 2015)

PC version of Need for Speed delayed to 2016


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 14, 2015)

Yep. Saw that few hours ago.
Disheartened.


----------



## seamon (Sep 15, 2015)

CRAP! I preordered this game :'(


----------



## Cyberghost (Sep 15, 2015)

No paid DLC plans for Need for Speed, runs at 30fps on PS4 and Xbox One


----------



## ariftwister (Sep 15, 2015)

So no NFS for two years in a row??


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 15, 2015)

Nopes. ^ .
The last nfs was such a crap.


----------



## Cyberghost (Nov 1, 2015)

NDTV Review 6/10


----------



## seamon (Nov 1, 2015)

alienempire said:


> NDTV Review 6/10



It was played and reviewed on EA Access 10 hr trial. Wait for full game.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Nov 3, 2015)

seamon said:


> It was played and reviewed on EA Access 10 hr trial. Wait for full game.



IGN Review : 6.3/10

Gamespot Review : 8/10


----------



## seamon (Nov 4, 2015)

Gen.Libeb said:


> IGN Review : 6.3/10
> 
> Gamespot Review : 8/10



Past IGN Scores.

Rivals: 8.0
Most Wanted 2012: 9.0
The Run: 6.5
Shift 2: 8.5
Hot Pursuit 2010: 9.0
World: 6.0
Shift: 8.7
Undercover: 4.0
ProStreet: 6.8
Carbon: 7.9
Most Wanted 2005: 8.5
Underground 2: 9.0
Underground: 8.9
Hot Pursuit 2: 9.0

MW 2005 and Carbon lower than Rivals and MW2012. MW2012 and Rivals were the shittiest NFS games. Wouldn't trust IGN on NFS.

Other than that, I am playing this right now.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Nov 4, 2015)

Hrishi said:


> Yep. Saw that few hours ago.
> Disheartened.



Is it only me or does everybody sees PC version of the games has been delaying a lot in a recent years?


----------



## seamon (Nov 4, 2015)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> Is it only me or does everybody sees PC version of the games has been delaying a lot in a recent years?



GTA V


----------



## Faun (Nov 4, 2015)

Looks like I hit the turn at the right time. No longer care as much about video games as I used to. Leave'em unfinished halfway through even for those which are exceptional. Mediocre doesn't stand a chance.


----------



## chimera201 (Nov 4, 2015)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> Is it only me or does everybody sees PC version of the games has been delaying a lot in a recent years?



How would consoles make sales then?


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Nov 4, 2015)

chimera201 said:


> How would consoles make sales then?



Agreed. They only have 2 things to make the sales which is exclusives and delays on pc games. Regarding exclusives, the concept is changing. More exclusives are making to PC now.


----------



## pra_2006 (Nov 17, 2015)

is this game only playable online ? that would suck big time no buying it then...


----------



## omega44-xt (Nov 17, 2015)

pra_2006 said:


> is this game only playable online ? that would suck big time no buying it then...



Yes, similar to The Crew


----------



## ZTR (Nov 17, 2015)

anupam_pb said:


> Yes, similar to The Crew


The crew is mmo

This isn't


----------



## omega44-xt (Nov 17, 2015)

ZTR said:


> The crew is mmo
> 
> This isn't



Actually I meant to say that, like Crew it needs to be always connected to internet (that's what i read somewhere )


----------



## sankar789 (Dec 12, 2015)

Wow, looks awesome !! When are they going to release the game play?!


----------



## Cyberghost (Feb 11, 2016)

​


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 12, 2016)

Loved the trailer. Finally they seem to be adding what was "core" to the game i.e the customization and proper handling/shifting etc. Graphics look great as well. 

Now if only my pc could handle something nearly as heavy as this...


----------



## axes2t2 (Feb 13, 2016)

Nice...but

They are highlighting things which the pc version should have by default :serious_NF:


----------



## gameranand (Feb 14, 2016)

Does it still have SP or its shunned ??


----------



## Cyberghost (Feb 18, 2016)

*Minimum Requirements for 720p30 at low settings:*
OS: 64-bit Windows 7 or later
Processor: Intel Core i3-4130 or equivalent with 4 hardware threads
Memory: 6GB RAM
Graphics Card: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 750 Ti 2GB, AMD Radeon HD 7850 2GB, or equivalent DX11 compatible GPU with 2GB of memory
Hard Drive: 30 GB free space

*Recommended Requirements for 1080p60 at high settings:*
OS: 64-bit Windows 7 or later
Processor: Intel Core i5-4690 or equivalent with 4 hardware threads
Memory: 8GB RAM
Graphics Card: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 970 4GB, AMD Radeon R9 290 4GB, or equivalent DX11 compatible GPU with 4GB of memory
Hard Drive: 30 GB free space

Source: Needforspeed


----------



## Gagan Gera (Feb 19, 2016)

alienempire said:


> *Minimum Requirements for 720p30 at low settings:*
> OS: 64-bit Windows 7 or later
> Processor: Intel Core i3-4130 or equivalent with 4 hardware threads
> Memory: 6GB RAM
> ...



Arent the minimum requirements too high ? Daymn 750ti :3


----------

